# Islamic State: The Terror We Give is the Terror We Get



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

"We fire missiles from the sky that incinerate families huddled in their houses. They incinerate a pilot cowering in a cage. 

"We torture hostages in our black sites and choke them to death by stuffing rags down their throats. 

"They torture hostages in squalid hovels and behead them. 

"We organize Shiite death squads to kill Sunnis. 

"They organize Sunni death squads to kill Shiites. 

"We produce high-budget films such as 'American Sniper' to glorify our war crimes. 

"They produce inspirational videos to glorify their twisted version of jihad.

The barbarism we condemn is the barbarism we commit. 

"The line that separates us from the Islamic State of Iraq and Syria (ISIS) is technological, not moral. 

"We are those we fight."

Chris Hedges The Terror We Give Is the Terror We Get -Truthdig

*"We are those we fight," and soon that fight will reach our homeland.

Do you feel safer today than you did in March 2003?*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

AKA -- incredibly stupid terrorist supporter posts his 23,696th  consecutive piece of drivel towards that end.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......  
I'm sure you'll find some other delusional people to believe this, try the conspiracy theory section, they wear tinfoil hats also.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AKA -- incredibly stupid terrorist supporter posts his 23,696th  consecutive piece of drivel towards that end.


"'From violence, only violence is born,' Primo Levi wrote, 'following a pendular action that, as time goes by, rather than dying down, becomes more frenzied.'” 
*IOW, you're NOT exceptional.
You're brainwashed and proud of it.
Chris Hedges The Terror We Give Is the Terror We Get -Truthdig*


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> I'm sure you'll find some other delusional people to believe this, try the conspiracy theory section, they wear tinfoil hats also.


Terror serves the interest of war mongers on all sides as you prove with virtually every post. Maybe tinfoil is the least of your problems?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> ...


I disagree with your premise as presented and suddenly I'm a war monger........

No folks, ya can't make this shit up!!!


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AKA -- incredibly stupid terrorist supporter posts his 23,696th  consecutive piece of drivel towards that end.
> ...


It becomes more frenzied until one side is exterminated...our goal in to not be that side.  Fuck the muzzies.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "'From violence, only violence is born,' Primo Levi wrote, 'following a pendular action that, as time goes by, rather than dying down, becomes more frenzied.'”
> *IOW, you're NOT exceptional.
> You're brainwashed and proud of it.
> Chris Hedges The Terror We Give Is the Terror We Get -Truthdig*



 Let's see here -- you are the one who keeps spamming other people's words in your desperate attempt to justify terrorist acts perpetrated because of an ideology born in the 7th century and then re-energized in the early part of the 20th century, and you try to claim I am the one who is brainwashed?

  What kind of utter fool would actually believe all the Islamist propaganda crafted that attempts to place the effect as the cause and the cause as the effect, anyway?

BTW -- That was a rhetorical question, you blithering idiot. We already know the answer.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Feb 9, 2015)

As we all can see Obama's plan to kiss their ass, apologize, preface every statement with Islam is the religion of peace, release many from Gitmo, bow to their leaders, downplay the U.S. Role in the world so as not to be seen as a superpower, shun Israel, need I go on?  How is that working?  How did these tactics work leading up to WWII?  Hiding in our hemisphere is not the answer.  One side will prevail.  All you self loathing liberals think we can open dialog with these savages.  They understand one thing, dominance, an iron fist.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> It becomes more frenzied until one side is exterminated...our goal in to not be that side. Fuck the muzzies.


IS has carved a caliphate the size of Texas from Syria and Iraq. While it lacks the ability to invade and occupy Jordan and Saudi Arabia, its continued existence empowers "Muzzies" living under collapsing economies in those countries to stoke internal upheavals. All of these evils trace back to an illegal war of aggression launched in March 2003. Extinction isn't an option for ending the terror unleashed by the US occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan, but I'm sure you believe American Exceptionalism provides an excu$e for more ma$$ murder in the Middle East?


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > It becomes more frenzied until one side is exterminated...our goal in to not be that side. Fuck the muzzies.
> ...


When did 911 happen?  What happened in 1993?  No matter...if we did start something, we need to finish it.  Stop whining...you sound like obama.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> I'm sure you'll find some other delusional people to believe this, try the conspiracy theory section, they wear tinfoil hats also.



You actually believe if we didn't have a foreign policy that meddled in the Saudi Arabia, gave millions in foreign aid to Israel to create an Apartheid State, and funded a clandestine black ops drug running war and the attendant war lords in South East Asia that these problems would have occurred?  Are you seriously this misinformed?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > It becomes more frenzied until one side is exterminated...our goal in to not be that side. Fuck the muzzies.
> ...


Now this is extremely telling........  It's your contention that history (specifically for the region under discussion) didn't start until 2003.........?  That there aren't other factors (to primarily include internal tribal relations) that are more causative.........? Okie-dokie........


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

alanbmx123 said:


> As we all can see Obama's plan to kiss their ass, apologize, preface every statement with Islam is the religion of peace, release many from Gitmo, bow to their leaders, downplay the U.S. Role in the world so as not to be seen as a superpower, shun Israel, need I go on? How is that working?


*It's working as planned for those who get rich from oil wars:*
"In (Wesley) Clark's book, _Winning Modern Wars_, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with *Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and finishing off Iran."

Can you spot the pattern?
"Greatest Purveyor of Violence in the World??
Wesley Clark - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> ...


Oh great, another myopic moron who failed HS history and never actually studied the cultures of the area but still feels informed enough to comment on the subject.........  Your tin foil hat is slipping sideways, ya need to straighten it out.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...




The entire premise of these morons is akin to them telling us that thunder creates lightening. 

They are too stupid to understand cause and effect, and so simplify the world down to a level that matches their ability to understand it. In that world, we are the source of all the world's ills, and so they will support anything that stands against us. They are merely projecting their own considerable inadequacies upon their entire culture, of course, as it is easier for them to wallow in this pitiful degree of sympathizing with Islamist terrorists than it is to actually take any steps to improve themselves in any way.


----------



## PGreen (Feb 9, 2015)

The means never justifies the end. The means just are exactly what they are. In this case, no matter what the intention American leadership has, they are unleashing unspeakable horror around the world.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "We fire missiles from the sky that incinerate families huddled in their houses. They incinerate a pilot cowering in a cage.
> 
> "We torture hostages in our black sites and choke them to death by stuffing rags down their throats.
> 
> ...



Obama and his drone strikes are only making more terrorists


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *It's working as planned for those who get rich from oil wars:*
> "In (Wesley) Clark's book, _Winning Modern Wars_, published in 2003, he describes his conversation with a military officer in the Pentagon shortly after 9/11 regarding a plan to attack seven Middle Eastern countries in five years: 'As I went back through the Pentagon in November 2001, one of the senior military staff officers had time for a chat. Yes, we were still on track for going against Iraq, he said. But there was more. This was being discussed as part of a five-year campaign plan, he said, and there were a total of seven countries, beginning with *Iraq, then Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and finishing off Iran."
> 
> Can you spot the pattern?
> ...




I can definitely spot the pattern here.

Little Georgie has never experienced so much as a single original thought in his young life so resorts to endless cut and pastes that reflect upon his sympathy for Islamists.  Deep down, he feels that he is worthless excuse for a human being and that pisses him off to no end, so he wraps up all his resentment, bitterness and self-hatred into one, giant invective against the entirety of the culture in which he lives. 

 It's really quite pitiful to witness.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Now this is extremely telling........ It's your contention that history (specifically for the region under discussion) didn't start until 2003.........? That there aren't other factors (to primarily include internal tribal relations) that are more causative.


*US meddling in the internal tribal relations of oil producing states in the Middle East began long before 2003:*
"The Anglo-American Petroleum Agreement of 1944 was based on negotiations between the United States and Britain over the control of Middle Eastern oil. Below is shown what the American President Franklin D. Roosevelt had in mind for to a British Ambassador in 1944:

"'Persian oil ... is yours. We share the oil of Iraq and Kuwait. As for Saudi Arabian oil, it's ours.[7]'"
*If you're aware of any causative factors relating to the instability of the Middle East since the end of WWII that trump US imperial interests, feel free to list them.
United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2015)

[QUOTE="georgephillip,
IS has carved a caliphate the size of Texas from Syria and Iraq. While it lacks the ability to invade and occupy Jordan and Saudi Arabia, its continued existence empowers "Muzzies" living under collapsing economies in those countries to stoke internal upheavals. All of these evils trace back to an illegal war of aggression launched in March 2003. Extinction isn't an option for ending the terror unleashed by the US occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan, but I'm sure you believe American Exceptionalism provides an excu$e for more ma$$ murder in the Middle East?[/QUOTE]


****IS has carved a caliphate the size of Texas from Syria and Iraq. While it lacks the ability to invade and occupy Jordan and Saudi Arabia, its continued existence empowers "Muzzies" living under collapsing economies in those countries to stoke internal upheavals.*****  <<< Georgie---
this is the part of your post that makes sense.    I would add
that muzzzies and other losers from the world over are
excited over this fantasy land THE CALIPHATE........it even excites you   (IMHO)  ---------the USA did not do it----Israel did not do it -----the elders of zion did not do it------IN FACT ---
muslims have been doing it for 1400 years.

It even recapitulates the  develpement of the fantasy Utopia 
    *****PAKISTAN*****   the 'pure' Islamic state


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> When did 911 happen? What happened in 1993? No matter...if we did start something, we need to finish it. Stop whining...you sound like obama.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> hen did 911 happen? What happened in 1993? No matter...if we did start something, we need to finish it. Stop whining...you sound like obama


Why would you think more killing is going to solve the problem?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "We fire missiles from the sky that incinerate families huddled in their houses. They incinerate a pilot cowering in a cage.
> 
> "We torture hostages in our black sites and choke them to death by stuffing rags down their throats.
> 
> ...


 
Oh rubbish.


----------



## Shipwreck (Feb 9, 2015)

Muslims are not human and should be exterminated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is extremely telling........ It's your contention that history (specifically for the region under discussion) didn't start until 2003.........? That there aren't other factors (to primarily include internal tribal relations) that are more causative.
> ...


The continuation of Arab "tribalism" and sectarianism which has had Muslims killing each other for centuries (and all that entails).  The goal of reestablishing an Islamic Caliphate in all areas previously conquered by ancient Islamic forces followed by the renewed effort to to expand world wide (a continuation of the wars fought between Christian and Muslims for centuries) (and all that entails). 
The fact that in all these areas oil production was either nationalized by individual counties or ownership "returned" to some countries between 1959 and the 1970s kinda throws water on you argument (think about all that entails, if you can). The use of incidents (like you're using) to blame the west and spread anti-western propaganda by some very powerful groups/countries. 
See, I don't have to cut and paste, I know this stuff............
Shall I go on  on?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Oh rubbish.


"The burning of the pilot, Jordanian Lt. Muath Al-Kaseasbeh, by ISIS militants after his F-16 crashed near Raqqa, Syria, was as gruesome as anything devised for the Roman amphitheater. And it was meant to be. Death is the primary spectacle of war. If ISIS had fighter jets, missiles, drones and heavy artillery to bomb American cities there would be no need to light a captured pilot on fire; ISIS would be able to burn human beings, as we do, from several thousand feet up. But since ISIS is limited in its capacity for war it must broadcast to the world a miniature version of what we do to people in the Middle East. The ISIS process is cruder. The result is the same."
*Are you feeling guilty (yet)?*
Chris Hedges The Terror We Give Is the Terror We Get -Truthdig


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Oh rubbish.
> ...


 
Muslims kill each other every damn day you fool!


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Muslims kill each other every damn day you fool!


Why did Americans feel the need to maim, murder, and displace millions of innocent Muslims on the opposite side of the planet from their homeland?

Because they wanted to prove their foolish courage?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> Muslims are not human and should be exterminated.


You should be happy people in your situation are no longer sterilized, lobotomized or outright killed......  Though you do make a good argument for re instituting it........


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> The fact that in all these areas oil production was either nationalized by individual counties or ownership "returned" to some countries between 1959 and the 1970s kinda throws water on you argument (think about all that entails, if you can). The use of incidents (like you're using) to blame the west and spread anti-western propaganda by some very powerful groups/countries.
> See, I don't have to cut and paste, I know this stuff............
> Shall I go on on?


Please do. And include some links proving exactly how much Arab oil was nationalized between 1959 and 1970, unless, of course, you are truly as ignorant as you pretend.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims kill each other every damn day you fool!
> ...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Muslims kill each other every damn day you fool!



Not to mention flooding internet discussion groups with endless cut and pastes to support terrorism.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that in all these areas oil production was either nationalized by individual counties or ownership "returned" to some countries between 1959 and the 1970s kinda throws water on you argument (think about all that entails, if you can). The use of incidents (like you're using) to blame the west and spread anti-western propaganda by some very powerful groups/countries.
> ...


So that's the only point you have issue with........  Okay Sputz'
In 1951 Persia (now Iran) Oil production was nationalized.

Arab Nationalism Oil and the Political Economy of Dependency - Abbas Alnasrawi - Google Books

Libya in 1873
Libya s Oil Industry Under Gaddafi - Oil4All

Just two but again it was only part of what I posted wasn't it.........
Primarily in the late 60s through the 70s host countries renegotiated their oil contracts which in essence gave them the lions share of the profits and control over oil production.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims kill each other every damn day you fool!
> ...


 
WHY DID MUSLIMS COME HALFWAY ACROSS THE WORLD TO NEW YORK TO KILL 3000+ AMERICANS YOU CLOWN????


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> So that's the only point you have issue with........ Okay Sputz'
> In 1951 Persia (now Iran) Oil production was nationalized.


*I guess you're ignorant of Mossadeq?*
"*Mohammad Mosaddegh* or *Mosaddeq*[a] (Persian:مُحَمَد مُصَدِق‎; IPA: [mohæmˈmæd(-e) mosædˈdeɣ] (

 listen);http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohammad_Mosaddegh#cite_note-2* 16 June 1882 – 5 March 1967), was an Iranian politician. He was the democratically elected[1][2][3]Prime Minister of Iran from 1951 until 1953, when his government was overthrown in a coup d'état orchestrated by the BritishSecret Intelligence Service and the AmericanCentral Intelligence Agency.[4][5]"
Mohammad Mosaddegh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2015)

1. You knock over two of our buildings, we knock over two of your countries.

2. You kill 3,000 of us, we kill 300,000 of you.

Vengeance... a hundred-fold... a thousand-fold... will continue to be the modus operandi, as long as you dare to strike at us.

Don't want to suffer 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 kill-ratios?

Don't strike at us.

Simple.

Otherwise, be it upon your heads, not ours.

We will tear you a new asshole... anytime you feel like messing with us.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> WHY DID MUSLIMS COME HALFWAY ACROSS THE WORLD TO NEW YORK TO KILL 3000+ AMERICANS YOU CLOWN????


US heroes stationed in Saudi?
US heroes liberating Kuwait?
US bankers supporting Israel?
Do you feel USED?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > WHY DID MUSLIMS COME HALFWAY ACROSS THE WORLD TO NEW YORK TO KILL 3000+ AMERICANS YOU CLOWN????
> ...


 
Umm our troops were in Kuwait and Saudi as guests from their governments, thats a reason to launch attacks against us? GTFOH!


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Oh rubbish.
> ...


Obviously you have no clue concerning the difference between war and terrorism.  And I know what your response will be, it'll be just as myopically ignorant as the statement I'm responding to........


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> 1. You knock over two of our buildings, we knock over two of your countries.
> 
> 2. You kill 3,000 of us, we kill 300,000 of you.
> 
> ...








Yeppers on parade


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> Umm our troops were in Kuwait and Saudi as guests from their governments, thats a reason to launch attacks against us? GTFOH!


Were they Democratic governments?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Primarily in the late 60s through the 70s host countries renegotiated their oil contracts which in essence gave them the lions share of the profits and control over oil production.


How many of those host governments were democratically elected and how many were US puppets?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Umm our troops were in Kuwait and Saudi as guests from their governments, thats a reason to launch attacks against us? GTFOH!
> ...


 
Are you high? what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > So that's the only point you have issue with........ Okay Sputz'
> ...


We were discussing the aspects of how some countries nationalized or had their oil production placed in their hands that was what you asked me to provide evidence of.  Guess you forgot about that part..........
Yes, I'm aware of Mohammad Mosaddegh and what the Brits and the US did, still changes nothing.  Let me ask you a question, how long have we controlled oil production in Iran since 1979...........?  Oops........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Primarily in the late 60s through the 70s host countries renegotiated their oil contracts which in essence gave them the lions share of the profits and control over oil production.
> ...


Yo knumb knuts, originally everyone of these poor countries welcomed us in as we had the wherewithal and knowledge to build the infrastructure they lacked.  In case you haven't noticed all that has changed dramatically over the decades.......  Well maybe you hadn't noticed.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> I'm sure you'll find some other delusional people to believe this, try the conspiracy theory section, they wear tinfoil hats also.


Terror is a matter of receiving or giving.....


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. You knock over two of our buildings, we knock over two of your countries.
> ...


Have we not knocked over two of their countries?

Have we not killed 300,000 of theirs in response to their killing 3,000 of ours?

To me, that does not indicate Keyboard Warrior status.

To me, that indicates a Reciter of Fact.

Then again, you would know nothing of warriors...

Having pussied out of Air Force basic training after 10 days on a phony-baloney medical discharge with a phone-baloney bad back.

Pissant.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 9, 2015)

If Saddam doesn't invade Kuwait we don't go over there and soil there land....as they claim
But let's face it these Muslims are crazy fucks and they will find whatever reason that will fit their need to
commit these atrocities.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting take, sooooo, what you're (via the article) claiming is we are responsible for all acts of terrorism, that those acts are only a response to what we do and there are no other causative factors........  no other origins......
> ...


Too simplified a view but I understand your point.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 9, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Terror is a matter of receiving or giving.....




Only to the weak-minded who resort to relativist nonsense instead of thinking critically.

 Terrorism has a definition. If you stick to the definition and are honest, then you will apply it only when appropriate. If you expand the definition out of convenience in order to serve an agenda, then you are only acting as a propagandist.

Those who support Islamic terrorism inevitably expand the definition in such a way as to include just about anybody killed for any reason. They prattle on about "state terrorism" without any regard to whether various actions fit the criteria, and they do so either because they are like Georgie boy and are simply too stupid to do anything but parrot the terrorist orthodoxy or else do so knowingly as an intentionally false rationalization for their actions.

Terrorism is not a matter of point of view, but of conduct. If you were capable of moral reasoning, you would understand that instinctively. You do not, so you don't. .


----------



## peach174 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > hen did 911 happen? What happened in 1993? No matter...if we did start something, we need to finish it. Stop whining...you sound like obama
> ...



Yes, because for the same reason that we killed to stop madmen who wanted a world of Aryan's only.
Will you want to be forced to become a Muslim George under Sharia Law or die at their hands?
They even kill Muslims who don't adhere to Sharia Law.
We have 2 different groups, one who wants to do it peacefully with immigrating to western countries and get Sharia Laws legally or the ones who are doing it with war and killing.
The end result is still the same, wanting a world wide Islam religion with Sharia Law.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

High_Gravity said:


> re you high? what does that have to do with anything


Muslim complaints against the US government fall into two general categories: unblinking support for Israel and a similar reflexive support for Muslim dictators like the royal families in Saudi, Kuwait, and Bahrain, for example. What the elites in Muslim monarchies believe and what the masses of Muslims in those countries believe about US imperialism are as different as Zionism and Islam in Palestine.


----------



## alanbmx123 (Feb 9, 2015)

All this is very simple, the left finds blame here while, the right supports our interests.  I hear the left talking about the crusades and we are arguing about when the crusades actually started and the left wants so bad to blame Christianity.  These savages brought the fight to us, roll over or fight your choice!  The king of Jordan is the only one reacting in a way for them to understand


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > re you high? what does that have to do with anything
> ...


So?  The typical Iranian loves Americans but hates out government not realizing that our government is in essence a reflection of us (called an example of thought processes).  If the Islamists want to overthrow their respective monarchies and replace them with overtly hostile anti-western theocracies or anarchistic hell holes then they do what groups like ISIS is doing now........ what the anti-Gaddafi groups did and what Hamas and Hezbollah did decades ago in southern Syria.......


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Actually, I had a very good Honors History teacher that helped me achieve a 4 on my history AP and comp out of my college history requirement at State.  When I couldn't think of a topic to do my term paper on, he suggested I research how the Roosevelt administration maneuvered the American public into a war they didn't want against Japan.  

I had always thought that the attack on Pearl Harbor was a surprise.  Imagine my shock and horror when I found out that the American government not only knew it was coming, but forced Japan's hand.  Seems the more things change, the more they stay the same.











*Pearl Harbor: Hawaii Was Surprised; FDR Was Not*
Pearl Harbor Hawaii Was Surprised FDR Was Not
http://www.thenewamerican.com/cultu...pearl-harbor-hawaii-was-surprised-fdr-was-not


> Comprehensive research has shown not only that Washington knew in advance of the attack, but that it deliberately withheld its foreknowledge from our commanders in Hawaii in the hope that the "surprise" attack would catapult the U.S. into World War II. Oliver Lyttleton, British Minister of Production, stated in 1944: "Japan was provoked into attacking America at Pearl Harbor. It is a travesty of history to say that America was forced into the war."


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > re you high? what does that have to do with anything
> ...


 
We support Israel, you wonder why? Israel looks pretty good compared to those other shit holes in that region.


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "We fire missiles from the sky that incinerate families huddled in their houses. They incinerate a pilot cowering in a cage.
> 
> "We torture hostages in our black sites and choke them to death by stuffing rags down their throats.
> 
> ...


Get some help,we do not burn people alive trapped in cages,you need some real help


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > hen did 911 happen? What happened in 1993? No matter...if we did start something, we need to finish it. Stop whining...you sound like obama
> ...


Because PMS said you can't kill an idea...so all that's left is to kill terrorists, their families and their goats.  The few that are left will still have the idea...but they will not be strong enough to act on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


So you had a history teacher who led you to historical facts that you then took and twisted towards some vast conspiracy.  Of course we drove Japan to take the only option the hardliners in Japan thought they had but it was Japan's aggression in the far east that that caused us to place sanctions on her.  As for an attack from Japan, we (the government and military) strongly suspected that one would come we just didn't know for sure where it would happen, yes we were surprised it happened where it did.
If you wish to take innuendo and interpreted "facts" to claim FDR allowed Pearl Harbor to happen then by all means, be my guest, only shows how willing you are to wear a tinfoil hat.  Did he know we needed to be involved (primarily in Europe) yes he did and yes he did many things to lead us there but purposely allowing a destructive surprise attack to occur to further that end is the realm of anti-government paranoids.  
My primary history professor was Dr Wall, a visiting professor at the University of Edinburgh, Scotland, and at the U.S.
Military Academy at West Point, written 5 books and scads of historical articles.  Most freshmen students were unfamiliar with his teaching and testing style, he never gave multiple guess or fill in the blank, it was always a minimum of 10 essay questions, who, what, when where, what led up to it and what resulted in it.........  Oh and here's the textbook plus 4 other books on the subject being studied, ya better read them all...........


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





All of which played nicely into our imperial corporate policy agenda.  To say that our military didn't know where the attack was going to come is up for debate though.  Just like the claim that this whole ISIS debacle has caught our military and policy makers by surprise.

When you push people into a corner, when you play certain factions off of one another, when you use economics to manipulate the world to your liking, don't be surprised when it bites you in the ass.




How quaint.  Nice that we can see some things eye to eye.  However, I have great respect for you Ringel, I won't dignify your personnel Ad hominem attacks with a response.  You could just admit that there are indeed different ways to perceive the world.  Only the ignorant and unwise view the world in such a black and white manner.  If it were that simple, peace would have been achieved a millennia ago.  There is much truth in what you say, both about Japan's motives, and the motives of Islamic radicals.  However, to not recognize the ruling elites intent to use those interests in their selfish manipulation of world events is to be ignorant of reality.  The same way as it is ignorant to not understand that the king rules over his church and kingdom while keeping his vassals ignorant of his motives.

The teachers I had were not all mighty, all knowing gods, nor were yours.  That is an appeal to authority fallacy, this you should be intelligent enough to know.  When we yield our point of view to those we perceive as the final word, we are in danger of giving up the responsibility of intellectual curiosity and sovereign thought.

The truth generally lay somewhere in between.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Never claimed there are those who didn't and aren't making use of events, commodities, peoples for personal and power reasons, matter of fact I've stated that is the norm on many occasions as well as national and global manipulations, that's part of the huge global "game" we're involved in.  Global politics is Machiavellian by nature and we're the big dogs on the block right now, I'd rather it be us than Russia, Iran or China so the "game" goes on and every single one of us be it a hermit in a cave to a President, Prime Minister or dictator are potential pawns.  
As for Education, you mentioned your background, I mentioned mine and no we and our teachers are not all powerful and all knowing.
Generally in my dealings with Conspiracy Theorists I find I'm dealing with clueless, paranoid demagogs so I tend to fall back on the only reasonable response, dismissive derision, your post above shows that isn't necessarily the case with you so you have my apologies.    
As for giving up the responsibility of intellectual curiosity there's a fine line between that and delusional questioning/interpretation to rationalize a demagogic world view.  Besides I've made it no secret I firmly believe in the Life Cycle of Empires and that we've already started our down hill slide so very few people are concerned with asking such questions and wouldn't care if all the conspiracy theories in the world were true, they're just trying to exist in their individual little worlds.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 9, 2015)

Man oh man, those sound like the words of a traitor.

or do we have Obama's reverend wright on here posting now?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I would add
> that muzzzies and other losers from the world over are
> excited over this fantasy land THE CALIPHATE........it even excites you (IMHO) ---------the USA did not do it----Israel did not do it -----the elders of zion did not do it------IN FACT ---
> muslims have been doing it for 1400 years.


rosie, I would have to disagree about the US and Israel exploiting the sectarian madness in the Middle East in the interests of Empire. Muslims have been killing each other for 1400 years as have Jews and Christians, and it wasn't the Muslims who were pitting Catholic against Protestant in Ireland. In fact, it is the same rich parasites in England who got richer from violence in North Ireland who are today getting richer from Sunni Shiite violence in Iraq and Syria. IMHO, you should give Oded Yinon and his plan much greater respect.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Shipwreck said:


> Muslims are not human and should be exterminated.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Obviously you have no clue concerning the difference between war and terrorism. And I know what your response will be, it'll be just as myopically ignorant as the statement I'm responding to........


Why do you provide your definition of "terrorism?"


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yes, I'm aware of Mohammad Mosaddegh and what the Brits and the US did, still changes nothing. Let me ask you a question, how long have we controlled oil production in Iran since 1979...........? Oops........


What do you imagine that proves, Moron?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> We were discussing the aspects of how some countries nationalized or had their oil production placed in their hands that was what you asked me to provide evidence of. Guess you forgot about that part..........


Obviously, you missed the part about US puppets like the Shah of Iran "controlling" our oil. Were you homeschooled?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yo knumb knuts, originally everyone of these poor countries welcomed us in as we had the wherewithal and knowledge to build the infrastructure they lacked. In case you haven't noticed all that has changed dramatically over the decades....... Well maybe you hadn't noticed.........


Do you find thinking critically a challenge? Apparently you do if you imagine Arab dictators ruling without US control. What sort of welcome did the Arab Spring find in Bahrain, about the same as Mossadeq in Iran?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...







Punk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously you have no clue concerning the difference between war and terrorism. And I know what your response will be, it'll be just as myopically ignorant as the statement I'm responding to........
> ...


In the case of terrorism, the targets are most often often innocent citizens who have nothing to do with ideologies and the struggles.  Terrorists achieve their objective of striking fear and terror which they believe will lead to their "independence" or political/religious ideals.
War is generally a conflict between nations where definite military and infrastructure targets are the primary attack points and in modern times (post Vietnam) many countries try their best to minimize civilian casualties though not always sucessfully.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yo knumb knuts, originally everyone of these poor countries welcomed us in as we had the wherewithal and knowledge to build the infrastructure they lacked. In case you haven't noticed all that has changed dramatically over the decades....... Well maybe you hadn't noticed.........
> ...


Yeah, that's why Saudi Arabia will not help out US oil production by limiting their oil driving prices back up and allowing the more expensive US oil recovery systems to function at a profit........
It appears the one suffering from cognitive shutdown isn't me........


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> In the case of terrorism, the targets are most often often innocent citizens who have nothing to do with ideologies and the struggles. Terrorists achieve their objective of striking fear and terror which they believe will lead to their "independence" or political/religious ideals.
> War is generally a conflict between nations where definite military and infrastructure targets are the primary attack points and in modern times (post Vietnam) many countries try their best to minimize civilian casualties though not always sucessfully.


*More succinctly?*
"ter·ror·ism
ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims."
Google


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > We were discussing the aspects of how some countries nationalized or had their oil production placed in their hands that was what you asked me to provide evidence of. Guess you forgot about that part..........
> ...


The Shah of Iran......  Uummmmmm, let's see......  Hasn't he been dead since 1980.......?  Let's see it's 2015, I wonder when he last controlled any oil.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > In the case of terrorism, the targets are most often often innocent citizens who have nothing to do with ideologies and the struggles. Terrorists achieve their objective of striking fear and terror which they believe will lead to their "independence" or political/religious ideals.
> ...


Yeah, but that's the generic (old) definition, the face and nature of terrorism has changed, I pointed out what that difference is, not smart enough ta figure it out are ya Sparky........


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, that's why Saudi Arabia will not help out US oil production by limiting their oil driving prices back up and allowing the more expensive US oil recovery systems to function at a profit........
> It appears the one suffering from cognitive shutdown isn't me........


The Saudis deserve credit for driving frackers out of business, but that issue hardly qualifies as a deal breaker with US elites. Imagine the difference if Saudi Arabia started selling its oil for a basket of currencies instead of the US $$$. Think that might produce a different result in DC?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Yeah, but that's the generic (old) definition, the face and nature of terrorism has changed, I pointed out what that difference is, not smart enough ta figure it out are ya Sparky........


Think real hard, Butch.
Which country in the greatest purveyor of violence in the world?
Still stuck, Stupid?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but that's the generic (old) definition, the face and nature of terrorism has changed, I pointed out what that difference is, not smart enough ta figure it out are ya Sparky........
> ...


Betcha you're gonna say the US and point to even those wars we were legitimately involved in ain'tcha........  As usual you'd be wrong.  Might I suggest you actually study world history in it's entirety, not just that which feeds your wacked out world view........  Absolutely clueless ain'tcha.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's why Saudi Arabia will not help out US oil production by limiting their oil driving prices back up and allowing the more expensive US oil recovery systems to function at a profit........
> ...


Uummmmm, wonder where your proof of that is....... uummmmmm.......


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Betcha you're gonna say the US and point to even those wars we were legitimately involved in ain'tcha........ As usual you'd be wrong. Might I suggest you actually study world history in it's entirety, not just that which feed


Tell me what wars the US was legitimately involved in since 1945?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Betcha you're gonna say the US and point to even those wars we were legitimately involved in ain'tcha........ As usual you'd be wrong. Might I suggest you actually study world history in it's entirety, not just that which feed
> ...


Okay, the ones we were invited in or found ourselves forced to intervene...... uummmmmm.  Actually it's easier to name the one we should never have done (was basically in my mind not legitimate) was Iraq II.  I'm sure you'll disagree but hey, it's America, you're allowed to be a vocally clueless as you choose.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> Get some help,we do not burn people alive trapped in cages,you need some real help


Right, we murder their children during weddings and funerals.
Maybe you should expand your reading list?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 9, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Because PMS said you can't kill an idea...so all that's left is to kill terrorists, their families and their goats. The few that are left will still have the idea...but they will not be strong enough to act on it


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Get some help,we do not burn people alive trapped in cages,you need some real help
> ...



who is   "we"?    those mossad girls who dress up like Shiites and carry bombs on their asses and scream  ALLAHUAKBAARRR as they detonate?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 9, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Be silent, and mind your manners, in the presence of your betters, pussy-boy.

Perhaps in the next life you will not intentionally weasel out of Air Force basic training after 10 days with a phony bad-back claim.

Meanwhile, there is no place for the table at you, in any discussion amongst men.

Now, go sit back down at the _Shunned Failures Table_, where you belong.

And stop bothering the grownups.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> who is "we"? those mossad girls who dress up like Shiites and carry bombs on their asses and scream ALLAHUAKBAARRR as they detonate?







Napalm???


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


"*treaty basis for the crime:*
_Protocol 1, 1977, Art. 55._ (1). Care shall be taken in warfare to protect the natural environment against widespread, long-term and severe damage. This protection includes a prohibition of the use of methods or means of warfare which are intended or may be expected to cause such damage to the natural environment and thereby to prejudice the health or survival of the population.

*"example:*
"The American military used napalm in Basra and at two bridges near Baghdad."

*STFU you miserable pathic whore.

19. Use of Napalm GEORGE W. BUSH WAR CRIMINAL *


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

*What definition of "terrorism" can you think of that wouldn't indict the government of the US?*
"United States The United States has defined terrorism under the Federal Criminal Code. Title 18 of the United States Code defines terrorism and lists the crimes associated with terrorism. In Section 2331 of Chapter 113(B), defines terrorism as: '…activities that involve violent… or life-threatening acts… that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State and… appear to be intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination, or kidnapping; and…(C) occur primarily within the territorial jurisdiction of the United States…'” 

http://www.azdema.gov/museum/famousbattles/pdf/Terrorism Definitions 072809.pdf


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



What long term damage to the environment is created by Napalm?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> What long term damage to the environment is created by Napalm?


Napalm s Effects on Health and the Environment - HowStuffWorks


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > What long term damage to the environment is created by Napalm?
> ...



your article confirms the fact that napalm creates no long term
damage to the environment.  -------the argument that it "causes fires-----therefore a  "longterm damage to the environment"   is beyond ludicrous.     BTW---a KELOID is a scar-----I have some
keloid----not much but some.... most people do---some people are more PRONE to keloid formation than others.   SO??  "LONG TERM DAMAGE TO ENVIRONMENT"??     you are a joke.      Motor oil cause more long term damage than does
napalm------BAN CARS


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> *What definition of "terrorism" can you think of that wouldn't indict the government of the US?*
> "United States The United States has defined terrorism under the Federal Criminal Code. Title 18 of the United States Code defines terrorism and lists the crimes associated with terrorism. In Section 2331 of Chapter 113(B), defines terrorism as: '…activities that involve violent… or life-threatening acts… that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State and… appear to be intended (i) to intimidate or coerce a civilian population; (ii) to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or (iii) to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination, or kidnapping; and…(C) occur primarily within the territorial jurisdiction of the United States…'”
> 
> http://www.azdema.gov/museum/famousbattles/pdf/Terrorism Definitions 072809.pdf


It probably has something to do with whether the United States considers itself at war - in a formal and declared, or undeclared, sense.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 10, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> ...STFU you miserable pathic whore...


Take it to the flame-zone, pissant, and, stop channeling phrases from your ancestral past, will you please? It's embarrassing.

As to our response to Radical Militant Islamic terrorism, well...






I'll drop 'em a line and tell 'em to be sure to use lots of Napalm, Depleted Uranium Rounds, Cluster Bombs, and Anti-Personnel Mines, paid-for with your tax dollars, and used in your name...

After which, perhaps we can parachute you into their midst, loaded-down with Muhammed cartoons and anti-Islamic propaganda and pictures, daring them to ransom you...

All part of the friendly service... no extra charge.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> your article confirms the fact that napalm creates no long term
> damage to the environment. -------the argument that it "causes fires-----therefore a "longterm damage to the environment" is beyond ludicrous


"Although one of napalm's early uses was agricultural -- Dr. Fieser found that it destroyed crabgrass by burning the invasive species' seeds while preserving other, necessary grasses -- it has largely proved destructive toward the environment. 

"Fires caused by napalm can cause widespread damage. In Vietnam, the U.S. military took advantage of this fact by deploying napalm to destroy forests that North Vietnamese soldiers relied on for cover. 

"The extensive use of napalm in Vietnam, along with Agent Orange, herbicides and a variety of unexploded landmines and munitions, are now believed to have contributed to that country's ongoing environmental and public health problems."
Napalm s Effects on Health and the Environment - HowStuffWorks


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ...STFU you miserable pathic whore...
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 10, 2015)

what a joke you are,   Georgie-----fire causes  "LONG TERM DAMAGE TO THE ENVIRONMENT"-----a very large warehouse in my town went up in flames  over the weekend-----CALL THE UN!!!!!!


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> what a joke you are, Georgie-----fire causes "LONG TERM DAMAGE TO THE ENVIRONMENT"-----a very large warehouse in my town went up in flames over the weekend-----CALL THE UN!!!!!!


Any napalm involved?


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > ...STFU you miserable pathic whore...
> ...


But they want to die, and get their virgins.

So I don't see how killing one generation will stop the next.

It's perpetual war till we leave and let the Arabs deal with their own mess.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Every time we bitch-slap them - hard - it turns them inwards upon each other.

They are adherents to a Warrior Religion - they get their rocks off, fighting - even if they aren't very good at it, by our standards.

Keep turning them back upon themselves.

Better them than us.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > what a joke you are, Georgie-----fire causes "LONG TERM DAMAGE TO THE ENVIRONMENT"-----a very large warehouse in my town went up in flames over the weekend-----CALL THE UN!!!!!!
> ...


Nahhhhh... we reserve that for the Radical Militant Muslim Militias who deserve it... great fun, that... bonfires and sing-along.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 11, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> It's perpetual war till we leave and let the Arabs deal with their own mess.


The US has created the mess Arabs find themselves in today. Control of oil and gas resources and pipelines across Eurasia has fueled the US support for radical Islam from the Muslim Brotherhood to the Islamic State. Only American voters can end the terror their country inflicts on millions of innocent Muslims on the opposite side of the planet.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Nahhhhh... we reserve that for the Radical Militant Muslim Militias who deserve it... great fun, that... bonfires and sing-along.


Radical Muslims armed and trained by the US like al-Qaeda, the Taliban, the Sons of Iraq, and the Islamic State appreciate your ignorant knee-jerk racist tripe. Keep it up, Marshmallow.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > It's perpetual war till we leave and let the Arabs deal with their own mess.
> ...












Here you go, Georgie.  I would suggest asking your Mommy or Baby Daddy if either of their health plans would cover the therapy to go along with it.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 11, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Here you go, Georgie. I would suggest asking your Mommy or Baby Daddy if either of their health plans would cover the therapy to go along with it.


Psychological projection - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > It's perpetual war till we leave and let the Arabs deal with their own mess.
> ...



Bullshit-----arabs have been in this very same mess for 1400 years.     ---sorry Georgie----my very own hubby is of a community that has lived in the middle east for thousands of yeers.       His people saw the invasion of arab rapists from Arabia -------and the pillage and murder and bloody conflict
that they foisted on the area for the past 1400 years-------the bad news for you is that they have been LITERATE  all that time.    You have no history-----but they do


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nahhhhh... we reserve that for the Radical Militant Muslim Militias who deserve it... great fun, that... bonfires and sing-along.
> ...


Who gives a rat's ass who trained them?

What matters at the moment is which side they're on now.

And it's not ours.

Therefore, they go from Ally to Mortal Enemy at the speed of light.

We kill our Mortal Enemies.

Pussies like you run from them.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 11, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Pussies like you run from them


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bullshit-----arabs have been in this very same mess for 1400 years. ---sorry Georgie----my very own hubby is of a community that has lived in the middle east for thousands of yeers. His people saw the invasion of arab rapists from Arabia


How old is your hasbara hubby?
Did he ever dance with Mohammad?
Moses??
You're pathetic whining has no limits, does it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 11, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pussies like you run from them


Don't try to be clever, George... it's beyond your pay-grade.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Are you done yet, wussbag?

Girly-men who pussy-out of Air Force (of all things!) basic training after ten days with a phony bad-back medical discharge, do not get to call others out, in matters of honor and courage and ability or willingess to fight for one's country.

That means you, you festering, stinking open pustule.

Now, if you have something to add to the topical conversation at-hand, you may proceed, coward.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Girly-men who pussy-out of Air Force (of all things!) basic training after ten days with a phony bad-back medical discharge, do not get to call others out, in matters of honor and courage and ability or willingess to fight for one's country.


Finding it hard to stick to the thread topic, Sissy?
Maybe you need a bigger caliber keyboard?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Girly-men who pussy-out of Air Force (of all things!) basic training after ten days with a phony bad-back medical discharge, do not get to call others out, in matters of honor and courage and ability or willingess to fight for one's country.
> ...


My guess is that you are both (a) female and (b) Muslim.

No man worth his salt would allow such aspersions upon his manhood to go unchallenged.

From now on, perhaps we should call you Georgina.

Or should that be *Georgina-bint-Abdullah*?

Yeah... that's the ticket.

As to killing through the use of drone technology...

Anything that kills Radical Militant Islamists without risking American lives is an excellent development...

One of the very few things that Obumble has done right as Commander in Chief...

But I do agree that he has to do a better job with targeting and intelligence-gathering before he authorizes such excellent strike-missions...

All done with your tax-dollars, no less... fun, ain't it?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Fighting, murdering, and being murdered for your country is the act of a fool. How many died for their countries in world war 2 when everyone once an enemy is now friends? What then was the point of all the people rushing onto Omaha beach dying a few seconds later?

If you willingl let yourself be slaughtered out of hand for your belief your country's worth it, you're an idiot. All wars eventually end and everyone makes nice. I'd rather wait for diplomacy to work as it always does than take up arms and kill or let myself be killed in some pointless gesture.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> ...Fighting, murdering, and being murdered for your country is the act of a fool. How many died for their countries in world war 2 when everyone once an enemy is now friends? What then was the point of all the people rushing onto Omaha beach dying a few seconds later?
> 
> If you willingl let yourself be slaughtered out of hand for your belief your country's worth it, you're an idiot. All wars eventually end and everyone makes nice. I'd rather wait for diplomacy to work as it always does than take up arms and kill or let myself be killed in some pointless gesture.


Diplomacy is always preferable.

Diplomacy in connection with irredeemable religious fanatics and theocrats with designs upon you-and-yours is virtually impossible.

There is a time for peace, and there is a time to fight.

We (America), as a country, need to get ourselves back into a more sensible frame of mind, in judging when to fight, and when not to.

We also need to foster and maintain the courage to (a) recognize enemies and (b) fight them, as a matter of both preemption and actual defense, when appropriate.

Neither a program of Continual Warfare nor a program of Continual Diplomacy will work in this Real World of ours.

The trick is to know when to employ one or the other, and in what sequence, and for how long, depending upon the audience and the threat vector.

As to your assertions about the necessity of defending our country during WWII, well, you can assert your denial until you're blue in the face.

Most folks know better and will dismiss such claims - some out of hand, and some after serving-up decisive supporting argument.

But that's another conversation, in another thread or forum.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> My guess is that you are both (a) female and (b) Muslim.
> 
> No man worth his salt would allow such aspersions upon his manhood to go unchallenged.


Your guesses aren't worth spit, Sissy, and my manhood isn't questioned by a timid wienie hiding behind a keyboard a thousand miles away from mine. Since there's no practical method for having this dialog in the same room and the same time, why don't you forgo your pathic prose and try to remain on topic?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that you are both (a) female and (b) Muslim.
> ...


What is 'pathic prose'?

As to remaining on topic, try to avoid baiting your colleagues, and you will be rewarded with more topical conversation.

I never open fire.

I only return it.

But a disingenuous, cowardly service-shirker and weasel and Arab butt-kisser such as yourself could hardly be expected to acknowledge as much.

Want to stay on topic?

Excellent.

Avoid such departures, initiated on your end, and you'll have your wish.

Are we done yet?


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Are we done yet?


You are, Dick-lick


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we done yet?
> ...


Silence, child.


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

"PARIS— Hayat Boumeddiene, who vanished before her husband went on a shooting spree in Paris last month, has resurfaced in the pages of a promotional magazine run by Islamic State militants.

"An interview with her, published by the French-language magazine Dar al-Islam, doesn’t identify her by name but says she is the wife of Amedy Coulibaly, who killed five people in Paris last month, in an attack at a kosher grocery store.

“'It is a good thing to live in a land that is governed by the laws of Allah,' Ms. Boumeddiene is quoted as saying. 'I feel relieved to have accomplished this duty,' she said."

Wife of Paris Shooter Coulibaly Surfaces in Islamic State Magazine - WSJ

*How is Ms Boumeddiene's duty any different from those whose duty destroyed Iraq and Syria?*


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...







You still here?


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You would know, _Georgina-bint-Abdullah_, having weaseled out of AIr Force basic training after only 10 days, on a phony bad-back medical discharge.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> You would know, _Georgina-bint-Abdullah_, having weaseled out of AIr Force basic training after only 10 days, on a phony bad-back medical discharge.







Don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## georgephillip (Feb 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>







Better hurry.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>


Obumble could just as easily be talking about Hezbollah, Fatah or Hamas, as those lowlife scum of ISIS-ISIL-IS.


----------



## Kondor3 (Feb 12, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Looks like great fun for the Israelis.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 13, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> "We fire missiles from the sky that incinerate families huddled in their houses. They incinerate a pilot cowering in a cage.
> 
> "We torture hostages in our black sites and choke them to death by stuffing rags down their throats.
> 
> ...



F'course. Cause all western hungrily cheer when they make a parade of people in caged before burning them to death.

Those people are crazy, and the likes of you are more crazy for supporting them


----------



## georgephillip (Feb 13, 2015)

Lipush said:


> F'course. Cause all western hungrily cheer when they make a parade of people in caged before burning them to death.
> 
> Those people are crazy, and the likes of you are more crazy for supporting them


Unlike people like you I don't support the crimes of the Islamic State or the US or Israel. How many human beings did your heroic IDF murder in Gaza last summer? How much land did you manage to steal? The biggest difference between your Prime Minister or my President and the leaders of IS is an accident of birth.


----------



## InfoQuest (Mar 2, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> IS has carved a caliphate the size of Texas from Syria and Iraq. ... All of these evils trace back to an illegal war of aggression launched in March 2003.


Check your history references. The goal of a theocracy (re-establishing the khalīfah or caliphate) is a pan-national movement that existed for decades before the US invasion of Iraq.

Restoration of the caliphate and implementation of sharia law (based on the Qu'ran) is the stated goal of the Muslim Brotherhood, founded in *1927*. Check the history of the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem in the 1930s and 1940s. Re-establishing the khalīfah Is also the goal of Hizb-ut-Tahrir, founded in *1953, *with 1 million members today. 





> But this might not be achieved, and the State may be established in non-Arab countries, since the whole Islamic world is suitable for the establishment of the Khilafah State, even though the priority is for the Arab countries. The Hizb does not limit its work to establish the State in the Arab countries, but it is also working to establish the State in non-Arab countries.



Now read the *1988* charter of Hamas, which states Hamas is the arm of the Muslim Brotherhood in Palestine. The goal of theocracy and establishing a caliphate is a pan-national movement that existed for decades before the US invasion of Iraq.

Opposing the US by violent means also has a long history. A Palestinian killed a leading US presidential candidate in *1968*. There were Americans killed in airport attacks, hijackings and bombings in the 1980s. There was the bombing of the World Trade Center in *1993*. Osama bin Laden declared war on the US with a *1996* fatwa and two years later al-Qaeda bombed two US embassies in East Africa.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2015)

InfoQuest said:


> Check your history references. The goal of a theocracy (re-establishing the khalīfah or caliphate) is a pan-national movement that existed for decades before the US invasion of Iraq.


How does the historical success of the caliphate movement since March of 2003 compare with the previous century of struggle?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2015)

InfoQuest said:


> Opposing the US by violent means also has a long history. A Palestinian killed a leading US presidential candidate in *1968*.


*Can you flesh this out a little?
Robert Kennedy was murdered by a Muslim partially in response to Kennedy's flagrant support of Zionism:*
"Sirhan Sirhan was a Palestinian Arab Christian with Jordanian citizenship, born in Jerusalem, who held strongly anti-Zionist beliefs.[36][37] 

"A diary found during a search of Sirhan's home stated for the entry May 19, 'My determination to eliminate RFK is becoming more and more of an unshakable obsession. RFK must die. RFK must be killed. Robert F. Kennedy must be assassinated..... Robert F. Kennedy must be assassinated before 5 June 68.'[38] 

"It has been suggested that the date of the assassination is significant, because it was the first anniversary of the start of the Six Day War between Israel and its Arab neighbors."

Assassination of Robert F. Kennedy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2015)

InfoQuest said:


> There was the bombing of the World Trade Center in *1993*. Osama bin Laden declared war on the US with a *1996* fatwa and two years later al-Qaeda bombed two US embassies in East Africa.


*Apparently, UBL knew US history better than you do:*
"The Anglo-American Petroleum Agreement of 1944 was based on negotiations between the United States and Britain over the control of Middle Eastern oil. 

"Below is shown what the American President Franklin D. Roosevelt had in mind for to a British Ambassador in 1944:

*"'Persian oil ... is yours. We share the oil of Iraq and Kuwait. As for Saudi Arabian oil, it's ours.'"[7]*

United States foreign policy in the Middle East - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> InfoQuest said:
> 
> 
> > Check your history references. The goal of a theocracy (re-establishing the khalīfah or caliphate) is a pan-national movement that existed for decades before the US invasion of Iraq.
> ...



not at all well-----there is still no caliphate and there are lots of dead people----
BTW----the 1967 war was part of the STRUGGLE for caliphate----at that time
the caliphate was not ISIS---it was the  UAR  (united arab republic)----also lots
of dead bodies and no caliphate


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> not at all well-----there is still no caliphate and there are lots of dead people----
> BTW----the 1967 war was part of the STRUGGLE for caliphate----at that time
> the caliphate was not ISIS---it was the UAR (united arab republic)----also lots
> of dead bodies and no caliphate


The 1967 war was a continuation of the ethnic cleansing of Palestine began by Jews in 1948.

Aren't you disappointed Israel wasn't able to shift the blame for murdering 34 Americans aboard the USS Liberty onto the UAR?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2015)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > not at all well-----there is still no caliphate and there are lots of dead people----
> ...



Israel never denied that it bombed the USS Liberty-----the incident was on radio news
---REAL TIME------Israeli navy guy was interviewed within the hour of the event----
where were you??------at a bundist meeting?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Israel never denied that it bombed the USS Liberty-----the incident was on radio news


Because the heroic Jews weren't able to kill Liberty's entire crew; no women or kids, I guess. Sucks to be 'Jew, right?


----------

